# Chevy 5.7 petrol auto box oil change



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, anyone done this themselves?

I have a manual for base vehicle (will read through in due course), and handy with a spanner..

My autobox smells a bit under load, (driving onto chocks etc), so was thinking fresh oil may help?

John


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

John if its smelling< clutch drive bands may be slipping, new oil will make litle or no difference, use dipstick to check colour of fluid if its brown/black you have probs developing if its red ,you may still have probs in the early stages, check with Duncan(Star Spangled Spanner,Mobile RV Tech) as special fluids are somtimes used even though they look the same colour (might be just Fords though)they are not the same spec.
Geo


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm..

having been a (part time) mechanic the last 16 years.. I would never advocate adding stuff to oil or water, but bearing in mind just how old my van is.. and the costs of getting a box to fit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Automatic-Gea...ryZ72205QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

assuming it IS on its way out...

saying that, it could run for years more i guess if I was lucky.. seems ok ish on the road.


----------

